# Anyone have experiences with torn ACLs?



## boardingaddict (Mar 12, 2014)

I recently tore my ACL. It is a partial tear,but my knee feels unstable. I am waiting to see the orthopedic doctor. I have a prepaid trip to Mammoth mountains before I am scheduled to see my doctor. Dare I take my snowboard out? Can I ride and take it easy? Or will I just worsen my situation? Any suggestions?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If your knee is unstable, I wouldn't.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

boardingaddict said:


> I recently tore my ACL. It is a partial tear,but my knee feels unstable. I am waiting to see the orthopedic doctor. I have a prepaid trip to Mammoth mountains before I am scheduled to see my doctor. Dare I take my snowboard out? Can I ride and take it easy? Or will I just worsen my situation? Any suggestions?


Take your doc's advice above all else...that being said, I've ripped ACL and medial twice in both knees...12 week+ recovery depending on severity. My guess is shut it down for the season.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You could do a lot more damage and have a much rougher road if you did that one turn that totally destroys it. Let this season go, mammoth is virtually dead for the season as is.


----------

